
MySQL utf8 vs. utf8mb4 – What's the difference between utf8 and utf8mb4? - stesch
http://www.eversql.com/mysql-utf8-vs-utf8mb4-whats-the-difference-between-utf8-and-utf8mb4/
======
stesch
"In UTF-8, characters are encoded using sequences of 1 to 6 octets." – RFC
2044 "UTF-8, a transformation format of Unicode and ISO 10646" from October
1996. (Obsolete. Current RFC is 3629 from 2003.)

